# Rock N Ribs, Salt Lake City UT, 19th / 20th August



## SoEzzy (Jul 13, 2011)

Rock N' Ribs, The Gallivan Center, Downtown, Salt Lake City!

$10,000 prize money!

Entry fee $75.00, yes that does actually say $75.00!

The Gallivan Center has been under construction to improve the site, which is why there was no contest last year.

The Rock and Ribs will be free entry for the public this year, and this longest standing KCBS contest, (in Utah), will be one of the highlights of the Utah BBQ Organization contests of the year.

There will be a lot more space for the contestants this year, and with the public not being charged an entry fee, we hope a lot more people will get to see what a BBQ contest is all about.

Here are the current *KCBS rules* used for this competition; LINK!


----------



## SoEzzy (Jul 28, 2011)

This contest is now FULL!


----------

